# Felixstowe Tugs



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

image deleted


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Landguard Point is an excellent vantage point for photographs. How long has the Flying Osprey been at Felixstowe?


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Whilst the "Southampton" based *FLYING OSPREY * is seen at Felixstowe, the "Felixstowe" based *DEBEN* is seen at Southampton. The "Thames" based *SUN SURREY * is also at Southampton. Makes the tug scene more interesting.
Missed the cranes arriving, *ZHEN HUA 1* I believe but saw the *ZHEN HUA 6* a few days later with smaller sections. It was rather dull and misty so not very good for photography.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Was the webcam photo from February or last week? noticed the ZHEN HUA 1 was in yesterday.

As for the TRIMLEY shots, give in.... a sponcered boat wash maybe...


----------

